# My FIRST paid makeup job!!!



## Hilly (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I am really excited! I am doing my first paid job as a MUA! It is for a wedding. The bride likes my looks and hired me for her and her bridesmaids!

WOOHOO!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Yaaaaaay


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2009)

YAY!!!
That's so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did they know you personnally?
I can't wait to get my first paid job too

Congrats Hilly


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

This is great!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations!
I hope you can take pics & share with us


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 10, 2009)

congrats , thats a nice opportunity.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow that's awesome! Way to go!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 10, 2009)

Well done, good luck! Ask the bride if you can ask the photographer for prints for your portfolio. That way, you know they'll look professional :]


----------



## Hilly (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

It was actually for a friend of a friend. So I never met her. I will def take pics!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a fun way to start!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2009)

CONGRATS! that's so exciting! def take pics... even if they dont want you to!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats on the fun & $$!  Let us know how it goes


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!  I hope all goes well for you.  I have done loads of weddings and they can be a great opportunity.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!  I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Odette (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay, go Hilly!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh wow, that most be _so_ exciting! Congrats! You should definitely do a consult with the bride and see what she's looking for- usually natural vs good for pictures/camera. I think if I were the bride I would just really want to know that my input was taken. 

Post pics, if you're allowed, when you're done!


----------



## User93 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay Hilly! Congrats, that rocks!


----------



## Brie (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!! I hope it goes great!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!! You'll do a fantastic job for sure!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats! That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats girly!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Hilly (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok the big day is this weekend! But there is a catch!!!!

1. I have the wedding at 8 am in Galveston; 4 people
2. Doing another Bride to be's makeup in Houston for her shower
3. Have 3 girls for prom

This is a lot for my first paid day LOL

I guess I am a little nervous! Anyone else ever get super booked like this? Any tips, advice? What should I bring with me (qtips, sponges, makeup remover)


----------



## User49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have fun! Hope they pay you well! How exciting! I remember that feeling! Enjoy it! Try and get them to give you disc of the pictures for your portfolio!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cc


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations Hilly!  I can't wait to see the photo's!  It is sooooo much fun to do weddings


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats sooo exciting~! Congrats and Take pictures!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Ok the big day is this weekend! But there is a catch!!!!

1. I have the wedding at 8 am in Galveston; 4 people
2. Doing another Bride to be's makeup in Houston for her shower
3. Have 3 girls for prom

This is a lot for my first paid day LOL

I guess I am a little nervous! Anyone else ever get super booked like this? Any tips, advice? What should I bring with me (qtips, sponges, makeup remover)_

 


Okay, here is what I carry in my kit off the top of my head:

All my make-up. (All blushes, msfs, foundations, concealers, eyeliners, primers, mascaras, eyeshadows, pigments, lipglosses, lipsticks, LASHES, everything)
Everything sectioned off into its own containers.
Everything clean and organized.

Q Tips
Disposable mascara wands, lipgloss wands, lipstick wands, spatulas.
Cotton pads
Hair ties
Bobbi pins
Kleenex
Baby Wipes (or make-up wipes) in bulk.
Zip lock bag for garbage
Brush cleaner in a small spray bottle.
Water in a small spray bottle.
Make-up remover in a small spray bottle.
Zip lock bag for dirty brushes - NEVER put them back in your case, in your brush belt, or down on a table.
Make-up remover pads
Disposable Sponges
A chair that is the right height for you to work on your clients.
Bandaids
Paper Towels
Moisterizers, toners, cleansers
Tape
Mints
Hand sanitizers
Lash Glue
Mixing Mediums
Stainless Steel mixing palette
Stainless Steel spatula 
Setting spray

Okay, thats all I can remember off the top of my head.

Remember that each face, especially if you're doing full face, could take anywhere from half an hour to just over an hour. Keep on schedule or else you can run the whole wedding behind. The day before the wedding, sit down and look at photos of the peoples faces you will be working on - if you haven't already discussed what you are doing with them, imagine what would look good on their skin tone, skin type, and face shape. That way once you get there you already have a list in your head of what might work. 


Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make sure to clean your brushes between clients, if you're using the MAC brush cleanser, it should take 15 minutes for them to dry, so anticipate a 20 minute break between clients so you can do this.

Also, sanitize every product before and after you use it. Make sure you're educated on all sanitization procedures, because you don't want to risk infecting your kit by getting bacteria on a product.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you sooo much! that was very helpful! I appreciate it!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Anytime Hil, I learned all of that information right here on specktra, so I don't mind passing it along at all


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your first makeup job!


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 1, 2009)

congratulations!!! that's awesome news.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see photos ;D


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats! Keep us updated to see how it went


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations! That's so exciting!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 5, 2009)

It wet very well....my back hurt with all that standng lol.  will post pics soon!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! Enjoy~


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 5, 2009)

wow congrats girly. Hopefully you can share some pics with us.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 20, 2009)

That is awesome, congrats! There will be plenty more


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

Hilly! Pics anytime soon? We are excited! hehe.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

congrats!! that's soo awesome. post pictures!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are the pics!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/p...-job-s-135798/


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 21, 2009)

congrats!


----------

